# Long Band cutting



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Now that I've abandoned short draws for good, I am slowly discovering that step by step, I am heading towards full butterfly. 3/4 butta feels....a bit cramped already, so I need to cut my bands longer and longer. The Chinese ruler cutters obviously don't work, as they don't allow for 35cm band lengths, so what do you all use? Normal plastic rulers? Are they durable enough? Or maybe something else? 
I was thinking about finding some acrylic stuff or something, but I am not sure how to go about it.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

One way would be to create your own templates using acrylic or mounting board or foam plastic sheets? Something that it rigid but you can cut easily? Then you just align rulers to the template and cut as usual with a rotary cutter. Long steel rulers would be handy!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I have long steel rulers, but I am wary of using them, as I am afraid of blunting the cutter. 
I need to find acrylic or plastic, thick enough ????


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I use a piece of aluminum angle from the hardware store. I think it's about a 1/16" (2mm) thick by 3/4" (19mm) wide in both directions and 3' (92cm) long. I manually measure and mark the taper at either end of the band before cutting, probably one reason why I've come to prefer straight cuts.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I use an 18” quilters mat and ruler. Works great.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I use an 18" quilters mat and ruler. Works great.


I've forgotten about the quilters ruler! Thx for reminding me, that's what I was after before I got the Chinese ruler!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Bob E said:


> I use a piece of aluminum angle from the hardware store. I think it's about a 1/16" (2mm) thick by 3/4" (19mm) wide in both directions and 3' (92cm) long. I manually measure and mark the taper at either end of the band before cutting, probably one reason why I've come to prefer straight cuts.


Dang Bob, I was just going to post the same thing. turn the angle iron down so it forms a teepee (A) . The aluminum will make a perfact straight edge, and the soft metal won't damage you cutter if you are careful.


----------



## michkan (Feb 10, 2018)

Skropi,

I believe this is a solution for you...

https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-195130-1001-Rotary-Cutter-Ruler/dp/B00EXIACSU/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1540352068&sr=1-5&keywords=fiskars+rotary+cutter&linkCode=sl1&tag=crdascr-20&linkId=f9b890d269ba93f993b30c43f97e6595&language=en_US

As you can see it is 24 inch ruler and rotary cutter combo.
It uses 45 mm rotary cutter blades.

And here are the video links...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks all for the answers! I found a nice quilters ruler in AliExpress. Cheap and merry!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

michkan said:


> Skropi,
> I believe this is a solution for you...https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-195130-1001-Rotary-Cutter-Ruler/dp/B00EXIACSU/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1540352068&sr=1-5&keywords=fiskars+rotary+cutter&linkCode=sl1&tag=crdascr-20&linkId=f9b890d269ba93f993b30c43f97e6595&language=en_US
> As you can see it is 24 inch ruler and rotary cutter combo.
> It uses 45 mm rotary cutter blades.
> And here are the video links...


 now that's nice


----------

